# New testing device to enter the market this spring.



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

I happened to catch the CBS news tonight. They are just finishing up a clinical trial on a new testing device that takes pictures of the intestines with a small capsule cam. The size of an antibiotic. Which is swallowed on an empty stomach and takes pictures and relays the information to a small battery pack on a belt that the patient wears. They say it should be out this spring and is cheaper then all the oscopy out there. I believe this will revolutionize in testing for us IBS suffers. No more invasive tests needed the full article can be viewed at: http://cbsnewyork.com/news2/healthwatch/story_015155159_html


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Yeah, but does it get HBO and the Sports channels? If so count me in.MNL_______________ www.leapallergy.com


----------

